# Firma Die Zufahrtspläne erstellt gesucht



## dave_ (12. Juli 2002)

Kennt jemand eine Firma, die professionielle Zufahrtspläne erstellt.

Wie viel zahlt man ca für so einen Auftrag ? 

Oder wenn es keine Firmen für so etwas gibt, wer hat tips um einen selbst zu machen? 
Komplett in einem Grafik oder CAD programm selbst 'zusammenschnipseln' ? 

Ist gar nicht so einfach wie man denkt


----------



## kieferj (7. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

wende Dich mit deiner Anfrage mal an info@seeyou.de

Gruß von der Küste


----------

